# pictures of resorts



## EvelynK72 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a number of digital pictures of resorts that I have visited and would like to share them with fellow TUGgers. How can this be done?  And what are the recommended specs for the pictures (ie. file size/picture size/resolution)?

I didn't see a way to upload the pictures when writing a review for a resort.  Did I miss something?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 15, 2007)

See this earlier thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15635

You can always attach photos to an email and send it to the volunteer Review Manager for that area.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 15, 2007)

If the pictures are hosted on a site such as photobucket you can include the links in the review.  The review rep will then have to resize them and upload to the Resort Images section of the resort review.  Please include a short description of each photo, if it isn't obvious.
If you want to just submit photos then e-mail the relevant rep the links, or photos, and descriptions.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 16, 2007)

I ALWAYS take my camera.  I don't always take pictures but, my New Year's Resolution was to take at least one photograph for every timeshare I visit this year.  Won't be many but I have emailed the region rep with pictures of Legacy and Villas of Sedona so far. Starr Pass, Tapatio and Flagstaff are coming up in the next couple of months.


----------

